# HP Pavilion D 5000 #2-07 Fail error



## budking (Sep 30, 2007)

My daughter's laptop suddenly started running painfully slowly. I ran the hard drive test in BIOS and got this error. Is the hard drive shot? Could this be a software issue?

Thanks!
Bud


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can't be software issue if the diagnostics were run outside of Windows. I'd say if the diagnostics give you an error code then the drive is likely faulty.


----------



## budking (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to respond. After some research, I was able to get into MS-DOS. I ran CHKDSK/r and it found a bad cluster which it fixed. All is well!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

For now, if the drive develops more then you should consider replacing the drive before you lose your data.


----------

